# Stevens Händler in Hamburg und Umgebung?



## Kraupe (23. August 2005)

Huhu,

nicht böse sein, wenn der Thread schon einmal hier irgendwo im Forum auftaucht, aber ich bin erst heute auf Eure Seite gestoßen, habe auch schon fleißig gelesen, aber leider nichts gefunden, was meinem Anliegen entspricht...

Da dies hier ein sehr offenes und kameradschaftliches Forum zu sein scheint (was ja nicht sehr oft der Fall ist), möchte ich Euch mal eine Frage stellen:

*Gibt es in Hamburg und Umgebung einen guten Stevens Händler?!*

Kurz zum Hintergrund:
Ich habe mich dazu entschlossen, mir ein neues Cross-Rad *ach nee* zuzulegen.
Hier habe ich das X4 evtl. das X6 in die engere Wahl gezogen...
Gestern bin ich dann zum "Radsport von Hacht" gedüst und hatte auf einmal ein X6 (Herrenmodell, 48er Rahmen) in der Hand.
Soweit so gut.
Der Verkäufer sagte mir, dass ich auch für das Herrenmodell den Damensattel und die verkürzte Herrenlenkstange erhalten könnte, was ja auch recht nett war.
Als ich dann aber nach einer Zugabe von Zubehör (Ständer od. Steckschutzbleche) fragte, zeigte er sich wenig entgegenkommend   
Bei einem Rad von 700  denke ich aber, sollte so etwas schon drin sein, zumal ich das hier im Forum bereits gelesen habe, dass Schutzbelche, Ständer, Lampen und End Bars einfach so dazugegeben werden....
Also bin ich erst einmal unverrichteter Dinge, ohne Fahrrad und etwas traurig    nach Hause....

Und daher nun meine Frage, ob Ihr einen Tip habt, welcher Händler in dieser Gegend etwas entgegenkommender ist   

Für eine Antwort wäre ich äußerst dankbar.   
Viele Grüße,

Jennifer


----------



## *blacksheep* (23. August 2005)

Kraupe schrieb:
			
		

> Und daher nun meine Frage, ob Ihr einen Tip habt, welcher Händler in dieser Gegend etwas entgegenkommender ist



Hallo Jennifer,

in der von Dir anvisierten Preiskategorie ist, fürchte ich, der Gewinnspanne derart gering, dass Du bei KEINEM Händler auch nur den Funken irgendeines Entgegenkommens wirst erwarten dürfen. Ich hab schon Händler erlebt, da gab es für ein 4000 Euro Bike einen Satz hochwertige Pedale.

Mein Tipp: Von Hacht ist eine klasse Laden, ein anderer Sattel und ein Austausch des Lenkers sind schon gar nicht schlecht. Des weiteren wirst Du auch in Zukunft in Sachen Fahrrad bei diesem Fachhändler gut aufgehoben sein.

Just my 2 cents.

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hegi (24. August 2005)

Kraupe schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu,
> 
> nicht böse sein, wenn der Thread schon einmal hier irgendwo im Forum auftaucht, aber ich bin erst heute auf Eure Seite gestoßen, habe auch schon fleißig gelesen, aber leider nichts gefunden, was meinem Anliegen entspricht...
> 
> ...



muß es denn ein stevens sein? trengade macht auch klasse bikes und da kenne ich einen klasse bikehändler mit top-service in duvenstedt   

www.rad-spass.de

hat auch noch cannondale im programm!


----------



## endorphin80 (24. August 2005)

Ist doch egal ob trenga.de oder Stevens...

Die Rahmen kommen beide aus dem Osten...
...und die Räder werden maximal in HH montiert...

Außerdem denke ich, dass Du weder ein Stevens(bei von Hacht) oder ein Trenga.de( in Harburg) je irgendwo günstiger bekommen wirst(es sei denn es muss raus)...


----------



## boxy (24. August 2005)

Einfach mal ganz nett nach dem Hauspreis fragen oder was man da machen kann. Ok bei ca. 700 Turos (imho 1400 DM) könnte etwas kleines drinne sein.

Einfach mal ganz nett fragen bzw was er bei den Parts für ein Preis macht!
Das andere ist auch, es sind nun nur noch die Modelle von 2005, die laufen mal wieder aus. Man(n) spricht ja nun bald schon von 2006!   

Also mit mehr geschick könnte da was gehen. Aber glaube auch nich an mehr als 5% ... Also ich denke schon das die ne angeheme Gewinnspanne haben!

Falls da nix geht, kannst imho im Netz suchen ...


----------



## Catsoft (24. August 2005)

Hallo!
Von Hacht ist ja nicht gerade für Rabatte bekannt    
Allerdings bekommst du IMHO eine ordentliche Beratung und das ist mehr wert als 20 Euro Ersparnis. TrengDe vom FCH ist auch gut, schau mal wer dir am besten zusagt. BOC hat meist eine gruselige Beratung, da kann Frau gar nicht genug sparen. Es gibt auch noch einen wohl ordentlichen Händler in Bad Oldesloe, scheint auch sehr kompetent zu sein.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Rabbit (24. August 2005)

Moin!

Eigentlich wurde ja schon alles gesagt. Ich selbst habe mein Stevens F9 auch bei von Hacht gekauft. Die Beratung ist wirklich gut und in der Garantiezeit hatte ich nie Probleme bei denen. So haben die bei der ersten Jahresinspektion festgestellt daß aus dem hinteren Bremssattel Bremsflüssigkeit austritt. Und da haben die z.B. nicht nur den Bremssatel, sondern gleich die komplette Bremse (Sattel, Bremsgriff, Leitung) getauscht, natürlich auf Garantie!
Sicher ist von Hacht nicht für besonderst günstige Preise bekannt, aber qualitaiv hochwertige Beratung und Fachkompetenz kostet eben auch etwas.
Wer "billig" kaufen will muß halt im Internet suchen und beim Versender kaufen, dabei aber eben auf Beratung und gewissen Service verzichten.

Auf jeden Fall würde ich auch mal beim FOC vorbeischauen!
Die haben neben Rädern von TRENGA auch Räder anderer Marken im Angebot!

Das Trenga TDX-4 wäre wohl das Äquivalent zum X6! Und kostet auch genau so viel  

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## kitor (24. August 2005)

Moin,

variatio delectat; Von daher will ich mal nicht in den Chor der Von-Hacht-Verherrlicher" einfallen. Ich finde es dort extrem teuer und in keiner Weise so herausragend, so dass diese Preise gerechtfertigt wären.

Also Alternativen:

-CNC Bike, Stresemannstr.
-Fahrradlden St. Georg. in der Schmilinskystr. 16 super und billig
-MSP, Rentzelstr. Da gibt es auch Stevens. Zu teuer, genau wie von Hacht, aber wenigstens nett.

Viel Spaß beim Shoppen; Best Buy gibt´s eh im Internet


----------



## Kraupe (24. August 2005)

Hi,

vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten   
Mein jetzige Cross Rad von Specialized hat nun 12 Jahre auf dem Buckel und damals 900 DM gekostet.
Da ich mich nicht so im Fahrrad Millieu auskenne und ich mich erst seit kurzem mit der Neuanschaffung beschäftige, habe ich hier eben noch etwas Bedarf und war doch verwirrt, dass es bei einem Rad für 1400 DM noch nicht mal einen Ständer für 25 DM dazugibt   
Ihr habt Recht: Beratung ist das a und o und gerade als Frau braucht man die ja   
Vielleicht ist ja auch etwas bei den Trenga Rädern dabei - schaue mir die jetzt mal an....

Also ist wohl eine Zugabe von Zubehör bei Stevens eher aussichtslos   

Viele Grüße,

Jennifer

... und vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe  

ÄÄhhhmmm, kurze Frage *rot werd* Was heißt eigentlich IMHO?!   
Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es so kompliziert sein kann, sich ein Fahrrad auszusuchen


----------



## ihadub (24. August 2005)

Kraupe schrieb:
			
		

> ÄÄhhhmmm, kurze Frage *rot werd* Was heißt eigentlich IMHO?!
> Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es so kompliziert sein kann, sich ein Fahrrad auszusuchen



Genaueres Guck mal hier

http://www.ilexikon.net/i/imho.htm


----------



## Deleted 15311 (25. August 2005)

kitor schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> variatio delectat; Von daher will ich mal nicht in den Chor der Von-Hacht- :kotz: Verherrlicher" einfallen. Ich finde es dort extrem teuer und in keiner Weise so herausragend, so dass diese Preise gerechtfertigt wären.
> 
> ...



    

...........Szeneladen(CNC),Preise Verhandlungssache(Liegen dann meist in der Nähe vom Versandhandel!),muß man etwas Geduld mitbringen,aber wer Individualität ..... !Hat zu 97% alles,Rest besorgt er sehr fix,Christoph hat immer irgendwo einen Kumpel sitzen!

Mfg
Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

